# altuvie? compressus?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

please ID my p for me. have it for more than a year but still not sure what it is.

the last 2 pics is taken a few month ago.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

How big is it?

No clue what it is, but is is BEAUTIFUL... I love all the gold!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like to be a S. altuvei


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the bars in the last pic say compressus to me

very nice fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would lean toward compressus....do you know the collection point?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

have no idea of its collection point. it is 15cm and seems to lost its spots right now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm leaning towards Compressus.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

does compressus lost its spots when mature?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Given the fact that the spotting is mostly concentrated above the lateral line, my vote goes to S. altuvei (I'm not 100% sure, however).
But no matter what it is, that fish is purrrty as hell!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The belly markings do not extend below that region. My impression, S. altuvei. Collection point would confirm ID.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Rhom maybe


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no clue what it is, what i do know is that its f*cking sweet!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no clue at all


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a perfectly flawless specimen.


----------

